# what is your fave band?



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

Mumford & Sons is my favorite


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Why don't we make a thread where everyone can post a youtube link to songs they like :3
That way we can choose from songs/bands that arent in the list, and we will get to know what kind of music do intelligent ( yeah right ) people like us like :laughing:


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm completely torn between Nirvana, Three Days Grace, Breaking Benjamin, and Linkin Park.


----------



## muffleupagus (May 14, 2013)

Depends on my mood, but definitely none of the above. 

I was obsessed with Smashing Pumpkins growing up. 

As a young adult my taste switched and I was often playing Radiohead albums on repeat. 

Now I'm just flipping through new indies, and taking notice of the bands name long enough to download their discography, and be done with it.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Type O Negative.

(and Rammstein)

(and many others... hard to pick one)


-ZDD


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Black Sabbath
Manowar
Motorhead
Slayer
Manilla Road
King Diamond


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My Chemical Romance.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

Jethro TullThe Eagles (I'm oldschool)


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

None of these are my favorite band, but I like Avenged Sevenfold so I voted for them.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Not very genre-spanning, this poll... 


I went with other. I like Escape The Fate, but they're far from my favourite band. 


The bands that really do it for me are Jimmy Eat World, Taking Back Sunday, The Used, Dashboard Confessional, Thursday, The Get-Up Kids, AFI, Texas Is The Reason, Saves The Day, and Say Anything. If I had to pick one it'd probably be Taking Back Sunday.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Moss Icon said:


> The bands that really do it for me are Jimmy Eat World, Taking Back Sunday, The Used, Dashboard Confessional, Thursday, The Get-Up Kids, AFI, Texas Is The Reason, Saves The Day, and Say Anything. If I had to pick one it'd probably be Taking Back Sunday.


Texas is the Reason is my favorite band! I just saw them live last night (their last U.S. show ever), it was AMAZING.

Other bands in the "favorite" category are Unwound, Garbage, Lamb of God, and Shudder to Think.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Texas is the Reason is my favorite band! I just saw them live last night (their last U.S. show ever), it was AMAZING.
> 
> Other bands in the "favorite" category are Unwound, Garbage, Lamb of God, and Shudder to Think.


Oh wow, I didn't realise they still toured. 

I guess they never really toured much outside the US, though. Pity...


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Moss Icon said:


> Oh wow, I didn't realise they still toured.
> 
> I guess they never really toured much outside the US, though. Pity...


They reunited last year, however it's only temporary. And actually they're going to Europe now (Germany, Spain and the UK) for their last shows. Their last show in 1997 was also in Germany. They have quite the hipster following these days.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

thismustbetheplace said:


> They reunited last year, however it's only temporary. And actually they're going to Europe now (Germany, Spain and the UK) for their last shows. Their last show in 1997 was also in Germany.


So they've been to Europe, but before I knew of them! And now I live in Japan...




> They have quite the hipster following these days.


I can imagine. I mean, 90s Emo essentially "evolved" in Hipster culture when Emo became bastardised by the Scene-Kids and media. A lot of the image/fashion is similar.

And, well, TITR are pretty obscure. Pure Hipster bait.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

No offense to the original poster, but I kind of want to make another thread and add a ton more bands...

Other:
Foster the People
twenty | one | pilots
fun.
The Format
AWOLNATION

Nominees (still testing them out):
Jukebox the Ghost
Imagine Dragons
The Jacksons
House of Heroes
Florence + The Machine

All of my fav bands (with the exception of The Format, which technically got replaced with fun.- same lead singer) came out in the late 00s and early 10s so they have 3 or less albums out so they're in constant flux.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Moss Icon said:


> So they've been to Europe, but before I knew of them! And now I live in Japan...
> 
> I can imagine. I mean, 90s Emo essentially "evolved" in Hipster culture when Emo became bastardised by the Scene-Kids. A lot of the image/fashion is similar.
> 
> And, well, TITR are pretty obscure. Pure Hipster bait.


Yeah, sorry  If it's any consolation, I have a feeling that this won't be their last time touring. They had a one-show "never reuniting again" reunion in 2006 too, and this reunion was originally supposed to be a single show and they turned it into a whole international tour plus new songs recorded. There's obviously a demand for them to be playing shows -- they attracted audiences of 1500-2000 people the times they played in NYC, and that doesn't even count all the people who weren't able to get a ticket. (I was very lucky to get a ticket for their show last night, which only had a capacity of 200 people -- they did the show last-minute because a music venue in NJ where they got their start in the 90s is closing and they wanted to commemorate it.). And even though they're in their late 30s by now, they are still just as amazing and energetic now as they were back in the day (I guess being ex-Hare Krishna has helped them to live well?)

Hey, I don't mind hipsters listening to TITR. At least it means they have good taste in music! And they're making more money for the band and increasing their popularity. But yeah, the entire audience last night was 20-something emo kids, hipsters in their late 20s and early 30s, and crusty, bearded/tattooed ex-hardcore people in their late 30s and 40s. The circle of life.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

I don't really have a favorite, but I did not really know any of the choices. 
I like 
Guns N Roses
Led Zepplin
Green Day
Matchbox 20 
lots of others also.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Totally Avenged Sevenfold. Didn't see the 'other' option though *curses* since I also like MCR.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

There are too many to choose from. I'd throw Tool up there though...


----------



## MissyThePsychoticKitten (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't pick a favorite so this is pretty much the ones I listen to daily:
Voltaire
My Chemical Romance
Radiohead
Silverchair
Fionna Apple
Marianas Trench
Murderdolls
Manic Spider Trash
Mindless Self Indulgence


----------

